# Black Friday Special at Detailer's Domain



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Happy Holidays! Save big on our Black Friday Special

Order up to $99.99 and get 15% off your total shopping cart
when you use the Code - *BLACKFRIDAY15 
*
Order from $100 to $349.99 and get 20% off
when you use the Code - *BLACKFRIDAY20*

Orders over $350 will get 25% off.
when you use the Code - *BLACKFRIDAY25*
------------------------------------------------------------
*
This promotion Starts at*
NOW

*and will End at*
midnight on 11/28

Flat shipping of $8.88 on all orders!
(Shipping promo for the Lower 48 US)

Also we will randomly give these FREEBIES out.

kristal klar concentrate for 1 gallon - Valued at $1.99
Uber black microfiber - Valued at $4.99
Uber No Name Towels - Valued at $6.95
Lusso Autobathe- Valued at $9.95
Adam's Car Wash- Valued at $9.95
Einszett Perls Shampoo - Valued at $9.95
Adam's Water Wash - Valued at $9.95

*
Items to consider - *
*
Bulk Microfiber Towels*
50 pack of Uber Classics
50 pack of Uber All Purpose

Uber Microfiber Towels
*
Stock up on Uber Foam Buffing Pads*
4 inch Uber Buffing Pads
5.5 inch Uber Buffing Pads
6.5 inch Uber Buffing Pads

Get the proper Winter Gear for your ride!

Innovative IceDozer Mini Ice Scraper
Innovative IceDozer Plus





Stock up on Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner!

Pick up a kit for that special someone
Uber Wheel/Tire Kit
Einszett Interior Kit
Einszett Start Kit
Porter Cable 7424XP with Prima Car Care

Great time to stock up on the Kwazar Mercury Pro!

(Note: Sorry no stacking codes. We can not go back and credit orders. All orders will start shipping on Monday Nov 29, 2010. Back ordered items will ship as we receive them.)

Restrictions - Pressure Washers, Paint Meters, Racatac, Tires

Have fun and enjoy!


----------

